# Mayweather vs Maidana 2, Leo Santa Cruz vs Manuel Roman, Quigg vs Jamoye + Undercard RBR thread.



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't see a RBR thread yet so enjoy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

If anyone wants information on how to get this fight for 9$ today, or a monthly subscription for 15$, send me PM, it will stream in HD. I've helped @Rigondeaux get access to this website.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Are there pre PPV undercard bouts on tv?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah they said Soto Vs Molina would be on free before the PPV.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Molina vs Soto will start in a little bit on regular SHO if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Molina vs Sotto on that link, should be a fucking war.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks dudes. 

This will easily be fight of the night


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy shit this is a good fight


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Props to Molina for taking on the avoided Soto, the boogeyman of boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

underecard stream


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

These bastards exclusively throw nukes. Love it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Molina gets Soto with a lowblow


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Molina doing well here. Soto was never that good at 140.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Soto styling on Molina at the end of the 5th
why did Molina leave my boy goosen?


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

My god, Molina is so damn average lol.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nady fucking Molina over


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopefully people will now realize that John Molina was and is nothing more than an average brawler.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow. A novice can outbox Molina. He can't box at all.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Wow. A novice can outbox Molina. He can't box at all.


hmmm soto is a pretty good boxer.. experienced and old school.. hes been in the game since marquez barrera and morales I think..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Soto is looking for a way out.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nady fucking Molina over


Molina has always sucked. He just has a big punch.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

BAHAHAHAHA Molina is so f'ing stupid.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Molina has punched Soto in the nuts for a third time


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Molina vs Sotto on that link, should be a fucking war.


Good man shenmue.Thanks.:good

And to the poster who alerted me to it.Thank you too.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Soto is looking for a way out.


Seems so


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Good man shenmue.Thanks.:good
> 
> Ant to the poster who alerted me to it.Thank you too.


No problem sir, and my balls are hurting watching this fight.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

7-0 +2 point deductions - Soto


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Everyone of those low blows are from Soto holding Molina down or pushing him down except the 3rd one.
Soto was eating more and more of those rights from Molina and he is trying to get a DQ, its embarssing for him.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't see how the second deserved a point being taken... Don't even think ref saw it, just took Soto word.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Doc said:


> hmmm soto is a pretty good boxer.. experienced and old school.. hes been in the game since marquez barrera and morales I think..


Soto hasn't done shit at 140 exept get knocked out by Mathysse. He wasn't even the best at his weight when he was in his prime. Always second best.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Low blow from Soto


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Two clear low blows back to back..


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

*lol tit for tat*


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Soto hasn't done shit at 140 exept get knocked out by Mathysse. He wasn't even the best at his weight when he was in his prime. Always second best.


yeah but that counts for something.. dont say novice boxer.. that means YDSAB..


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol tell me that wasn't far more intentional than Molina low blows Haha


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol

We got a nut war.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha wow... Nady, just wow.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok, Nady's being a retard now lol


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Planned parenthood should sponsor these two nut busting warriors


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

this is a crazy fight


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ref loves Soto, being very kind to him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Molina's thrown after the bell almost every round...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That was retaliation. Should have deducted a point for that.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Ref loves Soto, being very kind to him.


well soto was being cool the whole fight while molina was doing low blows... so nady turning the shoulder because sotos are right on the money looking low.. but molinas are obviously right on the nuts.. soto actually effectively going to the body


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nady a crooked ref 3 straight low blows from Soto and nothing to say but hand cuffs molina from throwing anything to the body.
SMH.
MOlina would have ended this fight to the body if he wasn't handcuffed because its killing soto


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Ref checked out. He's decided not to try anymore.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nady a crooked ref 3 straight low blows from Soto and nothing to say but hand cuffs molina from throwing anything to the body.
> SMH.
> MOlina would have ended this fight to the body if he wasn't handcuffed because its killing soto


At least one wasn't low, calm down.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nady takes 2 straight shots from Molina after the bell. LOl


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Molina needs to time that left hook when Soto throws his left.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Doc said:


> well soto was being cool the whole fight while molina was doing low blows... so nady turning the shoulder because sotos are right on the money looking low.. but molinas are obviously right on the nuts.. soto actually effectively going to the body


Soto's didn't look as bad on the replay, fair reffing.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Funny people are defending this ref job.. The only one that wasn't low was exactly where the second point deduction from Molina was.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

LOL @ Jay Nady


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Molina is the same Molina he always is, thats good to see. Soto is done. wouldn't mind seeing either one against Broner


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Clear wide points win for Soto


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Soto got this one


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

A wide Ud win for Soto in a wild, entertaining Ball busting fight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Right man should win a UD. Ref involvement not needed


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Soto Vs. Broner


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

"Plenty of 140 lbers that would have been knocked out by both of these fighters tonight."

No


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Let's see how the paid for portion of this card goes...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Soto is a small LWW. He schooled Molina. John needs to get a new trainer. A real trainer. The dude doesn't know how o fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Doc said:


> Soto Vs. Broner


nah. Broner easy. Peterson would be good...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> nah. Broner easy. Peterson would be good...


Peterson... hmmmm nah.

Wouldn't like Soto Broner.. but its likely to happen.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Not paying for or wasting bandwidth on this fight.
Hope you all have a good rbr


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> No problem sir, and my balls are hurting watching this fight.


Both guys can be really good value for money entertainment wise.Glad I got to see it now.:good


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Not paying for or wasting bandwidth on this fight.
> Hope you all have a good rbr


good to know...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> good to know...


I might come in for the main event but hey you have to take a stand on these rip offs you know.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Not paying for or wasting bandwidth on this fight.
> Hope you all have a good rbr


No trolling tonight with silly scorecards?, shame.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Soto is a small LWW. He schooled Molina. John needs to get a new trainer. A real trainer. The dude doesn't know how o fight.


I think he's just one of those guys who rolls the dice and sees what happens mate.
Can't help but feel he'll earn more money as a good VFM undercard fighter than getting ideas above his station.
Both him and Soto have been in some doozies.

I actually read some previews online earlier and one writer said you can always be in with a shout for FOTY with these guys involved.


----------



## thehayemaker (Sep 10, 2014)

Has the event started on showtime yet? I've got some other crap on my stream


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> "Plenty of 140 lbers that would have been knocked out by both of these fighters tonight."
> 
> No


Bey, Lundy, and that is about all I can think of right now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ladys and Gentlemen, it'sssssss SHOOOWTIME


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Paulie needs to shave his head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Paulie needs to shave his head
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true, that hairline isn't too flattering at this time........... oh War maidana.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Paulie needs to shave his head
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you saying he should come on home?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

delete...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Angulo is huge.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> you saying he should come on home?


Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Screw Angulo. 

I can't forgive him for throwing the Canelo fight, and no one's gonna' convince me that he didn't.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Angulo making excuses about how he came in 30 pounds overweight for canelo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Angulo is a "Shot to shit" fighter...
I'm a fan but I fear for dudes health.
(hopefully he KO's this "Opponent" like Haymon picked)


----------



## thehayemaker (Sep 10, 2014)

How can I a showtime ppv stream guys.. Any links about..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Is this the same ring size as the first Maidana fight?, i can never tell ha,


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Screw Angulo.
> 
> I can't forgive him for throwing the Canelo fight, and no one's gonna' convince me that he didn't.


I honestly beleive that.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

De la Rosa looking real good in there, easily winning the round. Angulo blocking punches with his face.

10-9 DLR


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

where does barry jones do commentary from ??...hes not out there, is he??...or do they just watch a screen here and do it ?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> where does barry jones do commentary from ??...hes not out there, is he??...or do they just watch a screen here and do it ?


Jones was there at the Mayweather fight last time, as i'm not watching it on Boxnation this time i can't say for sure.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

De La Rosa/Angulo is a KO waiting to happen


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Angulo is shot.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-17 DLR.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Angulo is damaged goods


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gotta be worried about how Angulo is reacting to those shots.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

probably the least excited ive been for a mayweather fight. mostly because of the weak ass undercard.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Angulo is damaged goods


makes you rethink canelos performance


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> De La Rosa/Angulo is a KO waiting to happen


Not in this fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Angulo not looking great but my stream is laggy as fuck. Stupid ass internet.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Can we all admit Kirkland ruined Angulo completely?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Angulo looks to be a shell of himself. There should be a mercy stoppage. This is gonna get ugly and dangerous for Angulo.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Not a big suprise. Angulo already looked like shit against Canelo.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Angulo is fucking this kids body up


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Angulo is pulling his fucking punches. He doesn't punch with Hunter like he did before, like he is thinking too much.
Angulo gonna win this one late though, De La rosa is fading hard


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Angulo looks to be a shell of himself. There should be a mercy stoppage. This is gonna get ugly and dangerous for Angulo.


You spoke a little too soon didn't you.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think Canelo was fucking Angulo up as bad as DLR is. 

40-35 DLR.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Abner still diding from Gonzalez.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Angulo looks to be a shell of himself. *There should be a mercy stoppage. * This is gonna get ugly and dangerous for Angulo.


Yeah, for US.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Angulo is coming on in round 4 @Bogotazo lol

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You spoke a little too soon didn't you.


No. DLR is fucking him up.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I don't think Canelo was fucking Angulo up as bad as DLR is.
> 
> 40-35 DLR.


Canelo raped Angulo.. RE watch

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeez, round 5 was practically a FIGHT. :bbb


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Angulo is gonna force a stoppage


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ring looks huge to me, but maybe i'm being paranoid.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

50-44 DLR. Angulo seems to be coming on, though.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Ring looks huge to me, but maybe i'm being paranoid.


Of course it is. Floyd has to protect his HEALTH, you know. :verysad


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Didnt even realise it started already fuckkk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> No. DLR is fucking him up.


DLR isn't going 10 man.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course it is. Floyd has to protect his HEALTH, you know. :verysad


Luckily Maidana has improved cutting off the ring and all that running from Floyd at 37 could make the old man tire ha.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course it is. Floyd has to protect his HEALTH, you know. :verysad


Really huge, apparently the largest ring ever created for a championship fight...

Get ready for Mayweather to use his bike and track shoes

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

60-53 DLR.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course it is. Floyd has to protect his HEALTH, you know. :verysad


Sugar Ray Robinson almost canceled a fight the day before because he wanted them to make the ring 2 feet bigger


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> DLR isn't going 10 man.


The only mistake DLR is doing is not going to the body.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Basically Angulo needs a ko or win by robbery. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

70-61 DLR.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ref trying to save DLR but those are fair body shots.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> The only mistake DLR is doing is not going to the body.


He has too much wasted movement IMHO.
its also wasting his energy and playing into the body work Angulo is putting on him.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Kirkland, Lara and Canelo all ruined Angulo. 

Also in. Glad I didn't pay for this sheeeeeit.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Doc said:


> Basically Angulo needs a ko or win by robbery.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Its too wide to win by robbery you would think, he has lost every round pretty much and been Kd and lost a point. he needs a miracle KO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Kirkland, Lara and Canelo all ruined Angulo.
> 
> Also in. Glad I didn't pay for this sheeeeeit.


Nah Kirkland did him the worse and he did it first.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

At this moment in his career, Angulo became a punching bag.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah Kirkland did him the worse and he did it first.


I know he got to that ass while it was still fresh. A different ref would've made stopped it in the 1st.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Angulo is getting destroyed.

Is it safe to say Hunter sucks as a trainer?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Probably not going to make it to the bar since my daughters sick and dont feel like paying for the crap card. Anyone have a good link?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> At this moment in his career, Angulo became a punching bag.


But...Virgil Hunter...etc.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Its too wide to win by robbery you would think, he has lost every round pretty much and been Kd and lost a point. he needs a miracle KO.


Angulo has been working the body and landing some good shots.. I think he needs a couple more shots to body and head and he might get lucky.. Rosa is in tremendous shape.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Hunter being true to Angulo. "If you don't knock this guy out; your career is over!"


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is sad to watch. I'd like to see this fight stopped. Angulo just doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Virgil says if he doesn't win this round he is going to stop the fight and Angulo's career is over.
Why though, he always struggled against people who could box him. 
have people forgotten Kermit?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I give round 5 and 9 to Angulo.. I knew he could do it. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Awww man hope Angulo can salvage a last minute KO then walks away from boxing.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

DLR needs to learn how to hold.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

OH shit
Angulo getting close


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Angulo has destructive power...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, Angulo couldn't get the KO. I think Hunter is done with him.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Paulie was spot on about Angulo, he gets in to range and then pauses, there's no fluidity in transitioning from position to attack.

De La Rosa looks alright. Why do I think of the Contender series when I hear it?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If only it was a 12 rounder Angulo woulda got him out of there


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Angulo should go with Robert Garcia. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Angulo was always an accumulataion puncher.
He got effect by his workrate, his work rate has dropped since he teamed with hunter and now he is at best a low end gatekeeper.
He needs a knockout, lost this fight and I give DLR props for digging deep and staying up.

time for Angulo to hang it up and live a good life with his daughter


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

3 L's and he's out?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Doc said:


> Angulo should go with Robert Garcia.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


He should walk away


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Angulo was always an accumulataion puncher.
> He got effect by his workrate, his work rate has dropped since he teamed with hunter and now he is at best a low end gatekeeper.
> He needs a knockout, lost this fight and I give DLR props for digging deep and staying up.
> 
> time for Angulo to hang it up and live a good life with his daughter


Couldn't agree more. Hes done and his Daughter Rebecca can't be enjoying her dad getting dominated.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That bastion of judging integrity, Glen Trowbridge, is once again in the house tonight.

Unbelievable.


I wonder what score he (already) has for Floyd-Marcos II ?


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Angulo is finished. He lost his mystique when Kirkland bashed him. That was his thing and he got beaten â€” annihilated, really â€” at his own game. Hope he's okay. Better retire or will risk serious long-term health consequences. He eats a lot of shots.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I wanna see Angulo vs Rosado II before he retires


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Angulo's facial defense is even better than Rios'


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> That bastion of judging integrity, Glen Trowbridge, is once again in the house tonight.
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> I wonder what score he (already) has for Floyd-Marcos II ?


I didn't think he was a judge for the Chino fight tonight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Boxing Nation playing gorilla productions Mayweather promotion vid???!!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Floyd would blow Warren live on TV if he asked.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Warren will be asking for Chino's autograph after he Ko's Floyd.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

That was the most repulsive thing I've ever seen.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got dough on Vasquez, hope he brings his A game.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

This one is gonna be a snoozer.

Vazquez wide UD


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Vasquez with 3 losses, 2 of which are to Canelo Alvarez.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vasquez is the Mexican young Mayweather.. To slick to quick, to accurate.. And to fast with his feet. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Papa Roach - last resort inbetween rounds

I can hear that play as Maidana punches Floyd in the cock


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is going to be a difficult fight to score.

10-9 Vasquez.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Hard to believe Angulo was essentially the Golovkin of 2009.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

10-9 Vasquez

Controlled the range with his legs whilst landing his left hand with consistency


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Vasquez.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

20 - 18

Same as the last round but Bey was even less active.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bey doesn't have the style to trouble Vazquez. Vazquez's fight against Shafikov was good though. Vazquez needs to fight against opponents that can cut-off the ring to make a good fight. Bey isn't that kind of fighter though. This'll be a snoozer.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy shit.. Schafer in the house in the front row.. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

30 - 28

Even round in my eyes


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Lets aaaav itttttttt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Doc said:


> Holy shit.. Schafer in the house in the front row..
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Would love to see a fight in the audience between Oscar and Richard. LOL
Oscar feel of the wagon again.
He told some prostitutes that he was going to send the mexican mob after them if they talked.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

bey won the 4th


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Boos for Maidana?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Ugh. This is terrible


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

entertaining chess match


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

39 - 38

Vasquez

2-1-1


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Boos for Maidana?


But more cheers than Floyd who is American. Weird.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Missed Soto vs Molina was it a good fight?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Never seen Maidana look so happy.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Another Titere round...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Maian is weighing in at 156 tonight, wow!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I admire the talents of Vasquez, but he shouldn't be part of a PPV card, fans just don't want to watch him.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

This is awful stuff. Was to be expected but man, even for the connoisseur this is just...not good. 

Says a lot that Vasquez is one of the best currently plying his trade at 135lbs.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Never seen Maidana look so happy.


getting paid 2+ million tonight aint he haha


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Missed Soto vs Molina was it a good fight?


An exhibition in low blows.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Missed Soto vs Molina was it a good fight?







Supposedly it was a war. I missedit too.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maidana looks ready, i know i'm ready.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Maidana looks ready, i know i'm ready.


He was serious about coming in lighter. He's 156 lbs., supposedly, tonight.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

what are your scores lads?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The Mayweather fights off lads.

Watching Vasquez put him in a coma.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hook! said:


> getting paid 2+ million tonight aint he haha


3M is what the commission say but it will be more than that from Argie TV, some PPV money, sponsors etc. The Commish said he was getting 1.5m for the first but I've heard Garcia and Maidana say that he earned more than 6M from the first fight, so his getting even more than that this time.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Supposedly it was a war. I missedit too.


Cheers I watching this now instead of fucking Miguel Sleepquez


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

The weird thing is, that Vasquez is actually coming forward more than he usually does.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he is a dreadfully boring fighter isn't he...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

shenmue said:


> 3M is what the commission say but it will be more than that from Argie TV, some PPV money, sponsors etc. The Commish said he was getting 1.5m for the first but I've heard Garcia and Maidana say that he earned more than 6M from the first fight, so his getting even more than that this time.


yeah i wasn't sure so just said 2+


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> He was serious about coming in lighter. He's 156 lbs., supposedly, tonight.


Interesting to see if it effects his punch resistance and if it helps him not fade down the stretch if it goes that far.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hook! said:


> yeah i wasn't sure so just said 2+


True, good point.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful artwork winner.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Cheers I watching this now instead of fucking Miguel Sleepquez


Orale! I don't blame you :lol:. I would watch it, but I'm surfing the net instead. I'm going to watch it tomorrow with my dad. He'll love it if it's a toe-to-toe affair.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Paulie was spot on about Angulo, he gets in to range and then pauses, there's no fluidity in transitioning from position to attack.
> 
> De La Rosa looks alright. Why do I think of the Contender series when I hear it?


Spot on mate. His older brother (by two years) Juan De La Rosa was on the first season of The Contender. Iirc, he was only 18 at the time, and was considered as a bit of a talent, but left after getting cut in winning his opening fight against Tarick Salmaci, worried that the cut could jeopardize future opportunities for him... he was never heard from again.

He actually just re-started his career again at the end of last year after more than 4 and a half years out. He's had 3 losses, all against guys with losing records.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wish someone would Ray Rice that shrieking tramp in the crowd.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Wish someone would Ray Rice that shrieking tramp in the crowd.


there's always one. every fight...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Spot on mate. His older brother (by two years) Juan De La Rosa was on the first season of The Contender. Iirc, he was only 18 at the time, and was considered as a bit of a talent, but left after getting cut in winning his opening fight against Tarick Salmaci, worried that the cut could jeopardize future opportunities for him... he was never heard from again.
> 
> He actually just re-started his career again at the end of last year after more than 4 and a half years out. He's had 3 losses, all against guy with losing records.


Thank you Sir :good


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl it's funny as hell that my stream is a little bit more stable while Vazquez was fighting. I'm guessing people are getting off in droves. The stream was so laggy for the Angulo fight. It's going to be so bad for the Maidana/Mayweather fight.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bey looks like James Degale's mini me.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Too bad Porky Medina/J'Leon Love wasn't shown for this card instead. It would've woken up the audience to have seen that brutal ass knock-out.

#TeamPorky


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

bey looks like degale


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Those power punch numbers are shocking.

Paulie must be feeling like Earnie Shavers.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Holy shit Bay has Sam Jackson in his corner sounds like


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Should have figured it was stupid of me to have hoped either guy would be inspired by the scale of the stage they're on to at least try to be entertaining.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

who is winning the fight


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gatti is turning in his grave.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> who is winning the fight


vasquez up by 1/2 IMO
mickey makes it close if he wins the last 2


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Gatti is turning in his grave.


Vasquez epitomizes the Mexican fighting style.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

clear round
for me bey makes it 6-6 if he wins the last round


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lol vasquez should be striped of his title for being this boring


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

SJS20 said:


> An exhibition in low blows.


:lol: I was just reading some of the rbr



Mexi-Box said:


> Supposedly it was a war. I missedit too.


Cheers


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Vasquez has to plant his feet in order to duck at the waist. He can't lower his body whilst moving. He either uses his legs to wheel away or plants his feet and ducks. Watch him.

Use the jab to get a touch closer, step to the angle and throw the hook expecting to miss, following up with a combination uppercut. Come on Mickey, what have you got to lose?!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Vasquez epitomizes the Mexican fighting style.


I can box similar to Vasquez, and it actually bores me whilst I'm doing it :lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Paulie was spot on about Angulo, he gets in to range and then pauses, there's no fluidity in transitioning from position to attack.
> 
> De La Rosa looks alright. Why do I think of the Contender series when I hear it?


Juan De La Rosa, his brother, was on the contender.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

The judges may bottle it and we'll have something like ten even rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

So Bey went down to 135 from 140 and he is looking like he might beat Vasquez


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford is miles ahead of Vasquez


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

6-6 for me
hope mickey gets it


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Crawford is miles ahead of Vasquez


night and day


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on Vasquez

I'd like to see him fight Crawford.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

The Broner fight should have been on this card.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Whats happening folks?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

119-109????????????????????


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

119-109?! Da fuck


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

89 shots to 81 landed over 12 is embarrassingly low.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, looks like Vazquez just lost his title.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

wtf was that last card?!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

That's one I never thought I would see. Sam Watson in one corner with TMT members in the other.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

well i wont complain :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

119-109 is a disgraceful card.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hook! said:


> wtf was that last card?!


Someone fucking up.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

119-109 smh lol

#TheMoneyTeam


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't say I disagree with the result, I had it 119-109 for Bey as well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> The Broner fight should have been on this card.


floyd seems really reluctant to put Broner on his card recently.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Here comes some verbals.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Terrible fight that was.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

last judge feel asleep, can't blame him


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bunce kicking off :lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Box Nation ripping into the 119-109 score and rightfully so. Very sus.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> floyd seems really reluctant to put Broner on his card recently.


He was on the last one only back in May:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

@Sister Sledge @Atlanta
@bballchump

What happened this fight, let me know, did Bey really win it.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the winner but that card lol
i had money on bey hoooooo


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That last fight gave me the chance to make a good meal. Thank god i made coffee.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maidana weighs in 157, Floyd declined to be weighed.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @*Sister Sledge* @*Atlanta*
> @bballchump
> 
> What happened this fight, let me know, did Bey really win it.


Bey got 119-109 LOL


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @Sister Sledge @Atlanta
> @bballchump
> 
> What happened this fight, let me know, did Bey really win it.


Close fight that neither "deserved" to win, should have been a draw. I don't have a problem with the decision necessarily but the 119-109 card was stupid. Shitty fight to watch.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Vasquez has one of the most unpleasing styles to watch in boxing. Its a shame cuz he is a very skilled fighter.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @Sister Sledge @Atlanta
> @bballchump
> 
> What happened this fight, let me know, did Bey really win it.


Bey won.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like it'll be Bey/Shafikov. I'm not mad at all. I think Shafikov is going to run through Bey like toilet paper. He straight destroyed his last opponent on FNF. 

Oh, if I remember correctly, Shafikov/Nugaev was an eliminator. I'm pretty sure Bey will have to fight him next, but who knows with these organizations. I think IBF does force mandatories though.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Bunce kicking off :lol:


I thought Boxnation were going to stop his rant. Good job it's 3am here otherwise they'd have pulled that.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

New Eminem track.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Looks like it'll be Bey/Shafikov. I'm not mad at all. I think Shafikov is going to run through Bey like toilet paper. He straight destroyed his opponent on FNF.


Yeah Bey just doesnt have it. He's very talented and skilled but can not make adjustments, or 'fight' when he needs to.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

119 card was shit tho


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @Sister Sledge @Atlanta
> @bballchump
> 
> What happened this fight, let me know, did Bey really win it.


Could have gone either way. Vasquez is just a difficult fighter to face. Vasquez didn't do a lot, and there were so few punches that a good combo would win the round. Bey had the better punches down the stretch, but a fair assessment of the fight would have been a draw. Neither guy deserved to win.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chatty said:


> He was on the last one only back in May:lol:


Broner had a fight in May?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Frampton and Quigg will both be watching.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonder why Floyd declined the weigh in today, Maidana weighs 157.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Yeah Bey just doesnt have it. He's very talented and skilled but can not make adjustments, or 'fight' when he needs to.


Shafikov is really fucking good, and I thought he was going to beat Vazquez. I was impressed with his win over Nugaev, and I never thought Shafikov would've demolished him like he did.

Shafikov/Bey is all around a better fight, and I bet Shafikov is happy that Bey won :lol:.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner had a fight in May?


He fought the lesser version of Carlos Molina


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SMFH, Santa Cruz should be fighting way better opponents than this. This guy is a Salka-like opponent. Fucking ridiculous this fight is on a big ppv.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

LSC should be ashamed to be fighting his sparring partner.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

So, it's Bey-Shafikov.

I'd like to see Crawford fight the winner of that.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Booooo LSC fight Rigo already. He coming for that 0.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chatty said:


> He fought the lesser version of Carlos Molina


Damn.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Crawford is the best lightweight in the world :conf 

Cruz should really finish this guy off quick.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

is the LSC fight expected to end in stoppage?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yes...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Oh shit it's Laurence Fishburne!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Booooo LSC fight Rigo already. He coming for that 0.


LSC is on Showtime, Rigo is a free agent. Maybe they can have a Elite 4 or Super 6 tournament with Quigg and Frampton.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

was on cruz 1-3
raking it in tonight


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

yes!! main event time


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

The MGM still looks empty even though we're one fight away from Floyd. This undercard really is a joke.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Oh shit it's Laurence Fishburne!


Was Montana with him?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

KO...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Joke of a fight, as expected.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Joke of an opponent, thanks Haymon


Edit: Thanks to Leo to he accepted the fight.

Jokes.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That's what happens when u fight a bum.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Was Montana with him?


nah. you know what she doing...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dude this whole event has been pissweak. Lol at anybody who paid for this.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

one of the worst ppv undercards ever


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

what a win over the 17-2, former flyweight, sparring partner.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Time to vamp. Fighters probably not obligated to come to the ring until the top of the hour...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> nah. you know what she doing...


:rofl


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Ogi said:


> The MGM still looks empty even though we're one fight away from Floyd. This undercard really is a joke.


This is probably the worst undercard on a Mayweather fight since his retirement.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol they brought Jim Grey!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> nah. you know what she doing...


Getting cigars put out on her ass?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

The best thing about Don King, probably the only great thing; was the standard of under-cards that he'd put on.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> nah. you know what she doing...


She is a stripper now in Houston.

__
http://instagr.am/p/sW8OQPMez_/


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

"I'm not scared to fight you Rigondeuce!"


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

oh shit calling out RiGOD


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Ohhhh shittttttt Rigo probably laughing his ass off getting called out


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Rigo schools this kid.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The Thursday night card was waaayyy better than this undercard.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Time to vamp. Fighters probably not obligated to come to the ring until the top of the hour...


God I hope that isn't the case. Though to be fair, its 6:30 on the west coast, so you're probably right.


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> The Thursday night card was waaayyy better than this undercard.


Yup, horrible card so far!
I did miss the Soto vs Molina fight to be fair, i hear that one was pretty good.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

money time!!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

What fight is next??


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched Soto-Molina - really good fight, toe to toe throughout. I just hope neither fancy having kids in the future cause they are probably gonna have problems thenceforth:lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Just watched Soto-Molina - really good fight, toe to toe throughout. I just hope neither fancy having kids in the future cause they are probably gonna have problems thenceforth:lol:


The only good news is that we'll see Bey getting demolished by Shafikov :lol:.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I usually don't like all the complaining, but this undercard wasn't good at all...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Getting cigars put out on her ass?


among other things...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

What the hell did this card start at 8EST or what? Its usually at 9EST....


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Two legends.

Lennox looks so weird without his hair.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

oh shit when did lennox cut his dreads?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> What the hell did this card start at 8EST or what? Its usually at 9EST....


You didn't miss shit.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Yup, horrible card so far!
> I did miss the Soto vs Molina fight to be fair, i hear that one was pretty good.


Even that fight wasn't that good. It was a whitewash for Soto with a lot of low blows.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

genaro g said:


> What fight is next??


Mayweather I believe, though they'll on Showtime they're probably showing highlights from earlier in the card, a recap of All Access, interview 3 or 4 people and then we get the honor of the ring walks and 10 minutes of national anthems.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I usually don't like all the complaining, but this undercard wasn't good at all...


floyd and oscar acting like Bop.
Haven't seen a undercard this bad since Manny - rios


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Best fight so far was the free one on SHO


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lol somebody make a gif of Jim Grey getting choked out


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> floyd and oscar acting like Bop.
> Haven't seen a undercard this bad since Manny - rios


Oscar doesn't know what the fuck he's doing. Or maybe he does and he's doing a poison pill strategy because he has the long term planning of a gold fish.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Animosity between Lewis and Tyson was apparent.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Top 20? nah. I appreciate Money but I don't about that...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol somebody make a gif of Jim Grey getting choked out


What happened?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> God I hope that isn't the case. Though to be fair, its 6:30 on the west coast, so you're probably right.


yeah. when you think about the pre fight stuff. :10 :15 after, there should be action...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What happened?


Nothing :lol: Tyson and Lewis play-choked him at the end of their interview together.

Will Smith is in the crowd.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Lennox looks like he is sick.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> floyd and oscar acting like Bop.
> Haven't seen a undercard this bad since Manny - rios


could've done Errol Spence and my boy Charlo twin a solid by putting them on tonight. just for one thing...


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


>


Did he call Tyson a rape convict?

lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Nothing :lol: Tyson and Lewis play-choked him at the end of their interview together.
> 
> Will Smith is in the crowd.


I hate you guys.
Your RBRs people have to ask questions and shit to get updates.
Leaving cryptic posts and shit.
LOL


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Let's see Mike Tyson pull that same shit with Lennox like he did against that Canadian fool.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mayweather looks like something out of star wars in that robe.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> yeah. when you think about the pre fight stuff. :10 :15 after, there should be action...


They are going to pretend each undercard bout went 12 rounds. Quick fights don't really take us to the ME any sooner.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexican Anthem?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That was shit and unneccessary.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Always one prick and his fucking flute.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> That was shit and unneccessary.


The flute playing?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

what the flute is this


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The flute playing?


No. The Mexican Anthem.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> They are going to pretend each undercard bout went 12 rounds. Quick fights don't really take us to the ME any sooner.


They're getting started...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Mexican Anthem?


Nevermind put the mexican back on


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> No. The Mexican Anthem.


Argentina...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

argentina athem is garbage


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> No. The Mexican Anthem.


Agreed. Mexicans in the US buy fights because they love boxing, not because of Ind. Day weekend or because they play the anthem.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

WAR FLOYD


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> They're getting started...


It was supposed to start at 11 ET, so yeah we've been brought pretty close. I'm on the west coast anyway so it's whatever but starting an hour earlier definitely has a different feel.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

God save our gracious Queen.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

What the fuck is that flute bollocks?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Monica looks way better with age on her


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Floyd looks fucking focused.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Monica looks way better with age on her


doesn't she, plus she had 3 kids.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought Bieber was going to sing the national anthem :lol:. British commentator: let's listen to Moniqua.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought the Beebs was supposed to sing the U.S. anthem?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> What the fuck is that flute *bollocks?*


:lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

oh for fuck sakes.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The anthems should be done at the very beginning of the events and then not heard from again.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Floyd looks fucking focused.


please floyd 
prediction?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bitch hurry the fuck up, you aren't getting any more money by dragging this shit out.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Monica can blow.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I thought Bieber was going to sing the national anthem :lol:. British commentator: let's listen to Moniqua.


no. justeen booger will just remove his fucken shirt when he gets booed by maidantards


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Monica looks way better with age on her


Yes. She looks good now.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hook! said:


> please floyd
> prediction?


Wide points win after being buzzed early

You?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Worst version of the anthem I've heard in years. Went absolutely off key toward the end.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Wide points win after being buzzed early
> 
> You?


i think we'll see the most aggressive floyd we've seen since gatti
backed floyd stoppage


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> The anthems should be done at the very beginning of the events and then not heard from again.


Personally, I think all anthems should be duets. By that I mean they get sang over each other. Preferably at 2x speed.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

15 minutes of introductions and promos to follow


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> bitch hurry the fuck up, you aren't getting any more money by dragging this shit out.


People still filing in from the casino


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Maidana should of walked in with 50 Cent


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> It was supposed to start at 11 ET, so yeah we've been brought pretty close. I'm on the west coast anyway so it's whatever but starting an hour earlier definitely has a different feel.


exactly like I said.

on a College Football west coast note, USC and UCLA about to lose...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

What in the hell....

Something doesnt seem right tonight. Maybe another Ortiz-like freak show? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....

.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

..mmmm..

.?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

" Due to popular demand, we will forgo our national anthems. "

Michael Buffer - The Simpsons


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel for anyone who payed for this shit card. I hope the main event is worth it though.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Personally, I think all anthems should be duets. By that I mean they get sang over each other. Preferably at 2x speed.


:rofl Agreed.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

genaro g said:


> What the hell did this card start at 8EST or what? Its usually at 9EST....


i was short changed as well. came in too late to see any matches actually happen except santa cruz crush a nobody.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

aww shit. Money time! im nervous as fuck


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

so nervous


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maidana looks like a kid happy to be there.
He doesn't have that look like he is ready to die like he usually does.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

It's All Business Tonight.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay that's pretty fucking cool


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Thankfully no JB there faggiting things up


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

What an, um... interesting night?

.....


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Maidana looks weight drained.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Where's the swagger?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Floyd is coming loaded for Bear.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Hook! said:


> WAR FLOYD





MadcapMaxie said:


> Thankfully no JB there faggiting things up


No Nobody.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Maidana looks like a kid happy to be there.
> He doesn't have that look like he is ready to die like he usually does.


i wouldn't really read into that


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

gettin my scorecard ready


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I like this, fuck the flash, deal with this man and go home.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

floyd looks very serious.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

What's his walk in beat?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Maidana looks like a kid happy to be there.
> He doesn't have that look like he is ready to die like he usually does.


Arriving late cuz he was taking pictures. Really? This night is just fucked...


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Floyd just bumped into the Camera! :lol:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

No Mas?


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Floyd about to whup some ass. He looks intense.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

floyd looks serious


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Arriving late cuz he was taking pictures. Really? This night is just fucked...


Yeah very strange and shows a complete different focus than he usually has.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

those ring girl ho's were fighting hard to get in that camera shot behind Jimmy Lennon


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bayless was incharge of Floyd's debut. Rocking a fro if I remember right


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

This is for 147 and 154 belts? What a joke boxing has become :lol:


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

it's showtime motherfuckers!


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Floyd about to operate like a surgeon.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Did Chino get to use his gloves???


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

let's go!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LETS GO


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I hated this TBE shouting prat the last time, and he's fucking back


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mayweather looks focused like crazy


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mayweather looks ripped


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I still dont feel any buzz. Please first rd. Change that. Floyds gonna explode...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bigger ring..... Maidana is boxing. I knew it. Floyd trained for a rugged fight.... hmmmm


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Floyd looks very anxious but in a motivated sort of way. Maidana looks somewhat gaunt. Lets get it on! I'm out til the fights over.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

how big is the ring??


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Floyd looks larger than the last fight
A few pounds of muscle


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Floyd is running...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Did Mayweather hurt his right?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

floyd round


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

odd seeing floyd slip.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Mayweather	Maidana
1	10	9
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

1-0 Mayweather. Looking slick.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maidana didn't come to win because it looks like this motherfucker is trying to box him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Mayweather.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Close to perfect footwork

Didn't throw a single right hand which was shocking


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

This is very strange. I like Maidanas calmness. Floyd is gonna move all night it looks like. I think Maidana is gonna try and shock Floyd with an explosive punch or combination. Very sneaky from Maidana camp


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Maidana has a legit doctor in his corner. Wonder why more fighters don't do that?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Maidana didn't come to win because it looks like this motherfucker is trying to box him.


No. Mayweather immediately established position and Maidana can't get the angle. Mayweather isn't fighting off the ropes like last time either.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Floyd round 1 
10-9


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chino looking for a KO punch by the looks of it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Hook! said:


> floyd round


why_

because hes floyd?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Floyd's right hand is injured.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Floyd anyway.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Maidana gettin that ass schooled


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

2-0
floyd landing some great shots


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Maidana been taken here.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 0 Mayweather

Maidana came to collect a check.SMH


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Mayweather	Maidana
1	10	9
2	9	10
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 PBF.

He's finally throwing the right.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Maidana needs to stop trying to box


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Mayweather flunking Maidana now. This is BHop-Murat level shit right now.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

lots of checkhooking


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayweather is controlling the range with the jab to the body. He used it more sparingly early last fight. Good work again. Maidana found the range on the jab and it's setting up his angles of attack. Mayweather still controlling the fight for the most part though. much closer round.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Mayweather much more offence minded this time.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maidana's looking cool, but May's won the 2nd by landing a few sharp counters.

Floyd 20-18...


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd chose to stand and fight last time. :deal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maidana is looking like he respects Floyd a lot more than the first fight.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

is extreme holding part of the sweet science?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Quality round from Floyd 2-0


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maidana doesn't have any wiggle. to use a football term...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

3-0


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

oh shit looked like floyds knees buckled at the end


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

30-27 Mayweather.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Mayweather	Maidana
1	10	9
2	9	10
3	10	9
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

OH SHIT good right


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

mayweather hurt there


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

was floyd wobbled?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 0 Mayweather

This isn't competitive and this looks like the Maidana who came to fight against Devon not the one who fought Floyd the first time.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

what a counter from maidana


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Typical Mayweather fight so far 
3-0 Mayweather. Good right hand at the end by Maidana...


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

My boi!!!


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

maidana has the medicine for floyd pull counter


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Too sharp. That lead right is beautiful.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maidana on his ass now...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bayless is awful.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

3-0 Floyd

Good right at the end though buckled Floyds legs.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

3-1


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bayless breaking them too quick way too quick...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Floyd lost rd 3. BIG time. Had a few nice shots but Maidana is just one one.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Mayweather	Maidana
1	10	9
2	9	10
3	10	9
4	9	10
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Good round for Maidana. He found that body which forced Mayweather back. Mayweather has to go back to the jab.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That uppercut and those rights got Floyd the fight back, espeically since I think it buzzed him.

4 - 0 Mayweather

Looks like Maidana finally figured he needed to pressure all out.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

2-2. Maidana turning it up and Lil Floyd holding for dear life


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I thou Floyd landed the more effective punches, but i gave Marcos the round.

39-37 PBF.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

3-1 Floyd. Good Maidana round.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Bayless breaking them too quick way too quick...


i know


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maidana's first round in the fight. More energy and body shots.

39-37 Mayweather...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Floyds legs look heavy.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Maidana round easy


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Really enjoying this one so far!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Maidana jab rd 4 is just amazing. I told yall


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

stream's too shitty, I'm stopping the fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

3-1 

could argue 10-8 as Floyd hardly threw anything but I'll stick with 10-9


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

4-1


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

49-46 Mayweather.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Maidana giving different looks. Coming forward, then backing up, out jabbing Floyd. This is just nuts. Floyd was not expecting this. Wow this is just insane..


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-1 Mayweather. Possibly 3-2


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 0 Mayweather

Maidana must have been hurt with the way he has been trying to keep distance, even running around the ring which was strange to see.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Khan, your fight with Mayweather is secured for the May 5th weekend.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Maidana starting to slow down. Not coming forward as aggressively as before. Circling and looking for openings now.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maidana can't allow Mayweather to wait like that. Uphill battle for him.

49-46 Mayweather...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

3-2 Floyd


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

mayweather fights a legit 154 like killer kirkland or andrade he is going to lose unless he gets a robbery


look at him looking old against 147 maidana


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

5-1


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Floyd controlling the fight.

59-55 Money.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

5-1 Mayweather. I could see 4-2.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

3-3


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 0 Mayweather

Maidana getting sloppier and sloppier not able to cut the ring off as well as before.
Floyd has some beautiful shots to Maidana's body.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayweather dominant. Maidana is trying to move forward and pressure, but the counters are there, and Mayweather keeps changing the angles so he can't quite pull the trigger. This is what happens when Mayweather doesn't try to trade with someone. '


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

5-1 Floyd. May expending A LOT of energy, let's see if he can keep it up.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

59-55 Mayweather. 

Maidana has to pick up and keep up the pace...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Maidana tiring early. Very tired.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

4-2 Floyd

Maidana working but not enough to win the round.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 6 - 0 Mayweather
> 
> Maidana getting sloppier and sloppier not able to cut the ring off as well as before.
> Floyd has some beautiful shots to Maidana's body.


you funny


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

69-64 Floyd.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Floyd dominated rd 7.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

6-1 Money Mayweather


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

My stream(s) are unwatchable, but it looks like Maidana is tired as hell.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

6-1 close round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 -0 Mayweather

Maidana hurt to the body this round.
Maidana breathing through his mouth and doing less and less work.
Floyd starting to plant with his shots now.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayweather took his wind away early with the jabs to the body. Then he let him tire his arms in that 4th. Can't be mad at the dude. It's ridiculous.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

allahu akbar


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Maidana has gassed it looks like. Wanted a break in there.

6-1 May


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Maidana clearly missing the conditioning of Ariza, like him or not he made a difference.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Floyd running away with it.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

It's good to see may getting hit alot, dude needs to earn his 30 million. :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

4-3 floyd


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Maidana only has 1 round.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

:rofl putting bunny ears on Khan.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Stings gone from Maidanaa punches by the look of it.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

The more tactical approach is not working and now it's the middle of the fight. 

69-64 Mayweather...


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Chino had a free arm and was landing. Fucking Bayless


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I think you could argue that Maidana has won two max but personally I've only given him 1


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

5-2

Floyds gonna start backing him up with those body shots.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Maidana circa Tyson v Holyfield 1997 :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that scream from mayweather lol


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

He bit his hand. Lol.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he said he bit him?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

lol?????


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

what a pussay


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

yes kenny bring in the doctor to evaluate the biting of the glove


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Old pro move by Floyd. Dudes getting a breather, but so is Chino.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Fuckery


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Maidana gets to get his wind back.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

how can maidana bite mayweather in the gloves????


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I think he did bite him there


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Old pro move by Floyd. Dudes getting a breather, but so is Chino.


Exactly

I didnt see shit


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

79-74 Money.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

lol wtf just happened?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

And a new meme is born


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bite or not, Maidana's losin.

79-73 Mayweather.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Mikedana Tyson.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 0 Mayweather

Maidana is quitting now, he is biting gloves now.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> how can maidana bite mayweather in the gloves????


He bit the fingers. Saw a dude that used to do that shit at the boxing gym I used to go to when you would tie up with him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah,just let Maidana away with blatant cheating even though Floyd cruising.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

DRAMA


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

what a joke


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Replay please


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Didnt i say something freaky was gonna happen. Damn... what a fucked up night. Fuck maidana. Ive never liked that piece of shit


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Chino a pussy now?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

floyd is crying again?

this guy is a fade

please fight killer kirkland

please


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Didnt i say something freaky was gonna happen. Damn... what a fucked up night. Fuck maidana. Ive never liked that piece of shit


 @SJS20 can verify I said the exact same thing earlier tonight mate.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

7-1


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

FLoyd being a drama queen


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Is Chino a pussy now?


he's going out pretty meekly in the fight...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that holding is pretty boring now


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

6-2 anyway


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

8-1


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol at the end.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Andre Mayweather. Holding on to dear life.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> floyd is crying again?
> 
> this guy is a fade
> 
> ...


Was Chino crying about the body shot Quincy?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

9 - 0 Mayweather

All work is easy work I guess.
Maidana is out of ideas now, he clearly doesn't want to go balls to the wall but his strategy of keepng range is failing.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

8-983 Floyd.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Floyd is pissed off. He headlocked Maidanas head and squeezed tight. Maidanas dead tired! Floyds gonna fuck this boy up


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

89-82 Mayweather. Typical fight for him...


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

8-1 Floyd. I could see 6-3.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> he's going out pretty meekly in the fight...


I know mate.Just that I saw Floyd called a pussy yet no one says boo when Maidana bitches about a low blow.
Chino bit that glove there.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Floyd is whipping rhat ass.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana wants to quit


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Maidanas given NO chance to work inside, even if he has free arm. Lame fight


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

6-3

Horrible round though, very scrappy.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> 8-1 Floyd. I could see 6-3.


I can only give Chino 2 if I'm being generous mate.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

taking a point. not necessary...


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

This has been atrocious so far. Can't believe people in the US pay for this! Daylight robbery.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Hot garbage of a card.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Gotdamn Marcos is dirty as fuck


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

99-90 floyd


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Maidanas given NO chance to work inside, even if he has free arm. Lame fight


I think my lag showed at one point Chino was closing the distance and Bayless says "stahp stahp stahp." I knew Bayless would be awful for this fight. They should've gotten Smoger.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

9 - 1 Mayweather
Maidana landed some nice right hands and Floyd did nothing that round.
Unfortunately from Maidana he lost a point that round so its even.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Floyd holds, waits for Bayless. So lame


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

9-1 or 8-2 if you're kind to Chino but that point makes it a one point lost for Floyd Max.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Ay bama, was that rock ross' lil boyfriend??


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

10-8 round 10. As Floyd loses his footing in a clinch
Mayweather 99-90...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Rick Ross with a bunch of jewelry he doesn't own.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Kenny PayLe$$
(No in-fighting please)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Maidana milkingbody shots


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Maidana is dead tired.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

:lol: This fight is a disaster.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maidana wants time for a low blow...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Was Chino crying about the body shot Quincy?


what body shot are you talking about?

floyd stumbled back to his corner in the third round and didnt know where he was at

thats all i saw

he has no business at this point at 154


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

7-3 + deduction


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think my lag showed at one point Chino was closing the distance and Bayless says "stahp stahp stahp." I knew Bayless would be awful for this fight. They should've gotten Smoger.


Come on mate.People are so desperate to see Floyd lose that they want Chino to flout the rules all night.
Bayless was the _right_ pick after the last fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Floyd is hurting Maidana.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Just following here. Glad I didn't order this. Sounds like exactly what I was expecting.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 1 Mayweather

Maidana is done, everytime Floyd hits that body he freezes up.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what body shot are you talking about?
> 
> floyd stumbled back to his corner in the third round and didnt know where he was at
> 
> ...


The one where Maidana stepped back saying it was low.
He's fighting at 147 tonight is he not?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Ugly fight. Dissapointing.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mayweather 109-99...


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sad fight.......................It's like Wladimir without the KO.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

109-99 Money


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> 7-3 + deduction


Hard work + dedication.:smile :good


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

It started well then kinda went down after the glove bite.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Hard work + dedication.:smile :good


hard work, deduction


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Come on mate.People are so desperate to see Floyd lose that they want Chino to flout the rules all night.
> Bayless was the _right_ pick after the last fight.


I'm not worried about him losing. I had him losing to Castillo in the first fight.

Mayweather looks like he was initiating all the clinches. Either let them fight in a clinch or deduct a point. I've seen I don't know how many clinches through this laggy mess.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Retire Maidana. Rat bastard.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

8-3+1pt


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

would've liked to see Floyd finish strong...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

ok that running in the 12th was lame.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Kenny PayLe$$
> (No in-fighting please)


Tell me about it. Boring, boring event. Feel bad for people who bought it


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

10-2 schooling


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Egh. Well. Another fight. Another win for Mayweather. Not even close.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

10-2 with a deduction.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope nothing strange happens.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Fucks sake. No need to be that negative in the last round. Could have put an exclamation point on the fight. :-(


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

That was sad. I was really enjoying PBFs work in the first 6 rounds - then it turned to shit.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The one where Maidana stepped back saying it was low.
> He's fighting at 147 tonight is he not?


yes

and they are also fighting for the wbc 154 belt tonight as well.

floyd has no business at 154 at this stage in his career

a guy like kirkland with an 85 percent ko ratio that can throw 900 punches a fight would be too much for him

mayweather was in bad shape going back to his corner after round three

james probably wouldve came out in round four and hurt him badly throwing 100+ punches

how many did 147 maidana throw?

my guess 50


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Sad fight.......................It's like Wladimir without the KO.


Exactly how I feel.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

This entire card was wank.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 2 Mayweather

Floyd gave Maidana the last round by doing nothing but moving and that is it.

118 - 109 Maidana (even round for a round Maidana won)


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Where is the celebration Maidana??? Lol rat bastatd.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Shockingly bad. Stop, start, hump, hold and run. People paid 70 dollars for this? :lol::-(

No wonder boxing is a niche sport with matchups and performances like this.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

well that was a waste of a night


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

118-109 Mayweather. I could see 115-112 and anything in between for Floyd.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sad last round Floyd, but dominate win. Good shit.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Terrible. Who the fuck wanted this rematch anyway? Id rather have seen khan than this


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The Bodyshots did it. Except for the third round Maidana was kinda exposed here.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm not worried about him losing. I had him losing to Castillo in the first fight.
> 
> Mayweather looks like he was initiating all the clinches. Either let them fight in a clinch or deduct a point. I've seen I don't know how many clinches through this laggy mess.


People are just so desperate to see him beat that they want a ref who will be more lenient to blatant dirty tactics.
Like saying Floyd's a pussy for complaining about biting but it's fine for Maidana to act like a low shot was low but not for Floyd for something worse?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maidana gets the 12th as Mayweather runs.
118-109 Floyd Mayweather all the way. Given the performance of the first fight, I expected more out of Maidana...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Maidana should go do MMA. If you want to throw Knees and spear people like Goldberg, you might have a calling.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

10-2.

9-3 is also fair..anything else is pretty generous.

I still think the fans let him off easy before the 1st fight when they "picked" Maidana over Khan. Not saying that Khan beats him, but I think he presents more of a challenge (but, to be fair, also a greater opportunity for Floyd to win by stoppage)


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dont know what Maidana was doing he only had 1 good round that looked like the 1 fight


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd beat his ass...he did that in the 12th as a "fuck you" to Maidana.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> ok that running in the 12th was lame.


Always does that. He did stun Cotto with a left uppercut inbetween it though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How the hell did Maidana get 4 or 5 rounds.
Seriously what rounds could you give him, 3 max


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

thank god. i can sleep easy now.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> This entire card was wank.


I'm glad I only made it for the Mainevent mate.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

How the fuck can you have a 115-112?:huh?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This is after watching Diego Costa score a fucking hat trick for Chelsea...............after watching Arsenal and Man City go to war in Europe.............after a great start to the American NFL.......................
no wonder Boxing is now a fucking niche sport around the World. 

Fucking disgraceful sport. Just fight Pacquaio Floyd and vanish forever.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

8-4+1pt

No one can debate the result of this one. Horrible fight though, was just a mess.

Couldn't tell on the bite saga but Maidana needs a ban if so, can't be doing that shit.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Floyd better thank Bayless in his interview


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Roach again, said the legs were gone. Dummy.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

"My hands was numb, my fingers was numb"


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I liked the fight very much. It was clear for Floyd but Maidana fought well too.

That round 12 was ridiculous though.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Maidana tried the ole Canelo tactic of standing in front of PBF all night and hesitating. Suprising it didnt work. atsch


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayweather aint looking invincible anymore.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

the biting thing is BS. im calling it


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

floyd must have taped his hands too tightly that bite isn't gonna numb your hand.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Maidana tries to play the "tough guy" but he's a fucking punk, strip away all the bullshit and there's not much there, in terms of competing with Floyd.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Floyd beat his ass...he did that in the 12th as a "fuck you" to Maidana.


"fuck you maidana, imma hold your dick for 12 rounds. See you at the 100m finish line biatch"


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought Maidana won 2 mayne 3 or of the first 5. After that Floyd just took over. Maidana killed Floyds momentum with the bite. Retire Rat Maidana.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mayweather should fight current Tyson. It's a fair fight. Tyson is old, retired, and fat. Mayweather is still the 2nd best fighter in the World atm.........
Floyd can come into the ring at 154 and Mike can come in at whichever weight he's comfortable at. It'll be fun...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL
Showtime pushing for a Manny fight


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

mayweather looks tired. i think he's tired of boxing. i think age has already caught up with him, it's just that his work ethic keeps him at the top level. i hope he has two more easy fights, and retires.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LOL May getting drowned out by the boos at the mention of Pac man :lol:


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Christ, just let the May-Pac rumours die ffs. We all not it's not going to happen.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Pacquiao let's make this happen. 100m sprint, and judo wrestling, biatch


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> How the hell did Maidana get 4 or 5 rounds.
> Seriously what rounds could you give him, 3 max


This


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

TSOL said:


> Floyd better thank Bayless in his interview


Yes, he should.

"Thank you Kenny. You did your job. Unlike the last guy who allowed this dirty motherfucker to headbutt, low blow, knee me and attempt to spear me through the ring like this was WWE Raw. Thank you."


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maidana claims he thought he won the fight. LOL Delusional
Jim Grey says based on what. LOL


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana looks like hes about to cry


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This interviewer is so intimidating lol


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Are people gonna agree with Chino or not laugh at him for saying he won?


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> This is after watching Diego Costa score a fucking hat trick for Chelsea...............after watching Arsenal and Man City go to war in Europe.............after a great start to the American NFL.......................
> no wonder Boxing is now a fucking niche sport around the World.
> 
> Fucking disgraceful sport. Just fight Pacquaio Floyd and vanish forever.


Word!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maidana is a dirty ass fighter, lying about biting that man when the uk broadcast showed it.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, Mayweather wasn't as intense as I thought he'd be. He did what he had to do to win, but he didn't look all that great. Maidana looked horrible.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

:lol: Shut up Maidana.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maidana claims he iddn't bite him
Now he says he was rubbing his eyes so he bit him.
lol


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Maidana gets the 12th as Mayweather runs.
> 118-109 Floyd Mayweather all the way. Given the performance of the first fight, I expected more out of Maidana...


Floyd can't do pull counters anymore.

:lol:

Christ.

Could've won by the same margin without all the holding though, it just would've come at a greater risk. Maidana wasn't nearly as effective even when it did go to the ropes, Floyd was getting his counters off tonight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maidana is gonna get fined for that bite.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maidana back to the drawing board, he isn't beating thurman, maybe they can get him a easy money fight against berto


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

So he was rubbing his eyes but he didn't bite him?
Like chino but making a cunt of himself there.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

He did bite him...not saying it hurt him and whatever but he bit him. That said, come the fuck on Marcos...you thought you won? Really?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Floyd looked all emotional there, like he was gonna cry or something. I'm not taking the piss either, he's usually more euphoric after an interview but he seemed pretty down on himself there.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

What a shit fight


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

This bum Maidana wont even rematch Broner. Retire Rat bastard.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Robert's dad is embarassed at robert on the spanish broadcast


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Maidana back to the drawing board, he isn't beating thurman, maybe they can get him a easy money fight against berto


I would feel bad for Andre, dude has no chin left. Though a fight between him and Khan would be good.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

bite marks seen on the replay. maidana removed his mouthpiece and bit floyd's pillow.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> He did bite him...not saying it hurt him and whatever but he bit him. That said, come the fuck on Marcos...you thought you won? Really?


He said "maybe im wrong." He knows he lost.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> I would feel bad for Andre, dude has no chin left. Though a fight between him and Khan would be good.


Yeah put victor, khan, and berto in a round robin and every fight will be entertaining because of the lack of chins and in Vic's case lack of heart


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck this whole thing. Fuck Bayless for breaking and being in Floyd's pocket, fuck Floyd for saying he'd go for the KO then run, fuck Maidana for biting him and fuck Jim Grey because fuck Jim Grey.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Yes, he should.
> 
> "Thank you Kenny. You let me hold as much as I wanted too, and broke us regardless if Marcos was throwing punches. Couldn't have done it without you! "


there you go.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Lackluster ending, but a very solid win for FMjr. Good interview at the end as well.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This black dude on BoxNation is fucking retarded...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm curious. The WBC said they're going to be using replays for their fights. So let's say this fight was a razor thin in favor of Maidana. Would they use replay, see the bite, then declare a one-point deduction?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I gave Maidana 4 (after he hurt him at the end of the third) and 12th cleanly - basically cause Floyd just pissed about that round.

Then gave him 5 which could go either way imo and 8 or 9 (whichever round after the bite) when Floyd just looked pissed off and wasn't boxing.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> yes
> 
> and they are also fighting for the wbc 154 belt tonight as well.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to talk about Kirkland because I know how strong your feelings are on it/him,but I would have found it nonsensical for Chino to have won a fight at 154 when he's never fought there as far as I know.
But then again,I had no idea the 154 belt was up for grabs.
And my original post referred to someone calling Floyd a pussy over the bite.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Floyd looked all emotional there, like he was gonna cry or something. I'm not taking the piss either, he's usually more euphoric after an interview but he seemed pretty down on himself there.


Very odd


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Pointless fight with disappointing relults, life goes on


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

No way Chino thinks he won though, he must know he lost that one. I could excuse him the first fight which I thought he lost cleanly anyway but that one he has no call whatsoever.

As for the bite, I think he did now, I couldn't see on the footage as it was too skewered but the interview was the give away with Garcia refusing to translate and Maidana saying he put his fingers in his mouth. Bad shit that, lose a lot of respect for Chino.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think Bayless did a bad job. Maidana should have kept punching when Floyd tried to grab him.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> This black dude on BoxNation is fucking retarded...


this
also, jim grey is a cunt


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Robert's dad is embarassed at robert on the spanish broadcast


Not surprised.Used to hear bad things from a kid who went to that gym but I thought it was more about a pre-title Rios having the run of the place,but I'm learning Garcia can be a piece of shit at times too.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

These guys are shitting on Bayless badly.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

genaro g said:


> This bum Maidana wont even rematch Broner.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> This black dude on BoxNation is fucking retarded...


I missed it there mate.Only heard the bit about Floyd not being TBE and Bunce saying the judging was bad and too generous to Chino.
What else did he say?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maidana had his chances, but couldn't land many effective punches.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I missed it there mate.Only heard the bit about Floyd not being TBE and Bunce saying the judging was bad and too generous to Chino.
> What else did he say?


What were the scores, missed them as tying on here and it was clear it was Floyds so wasn't expecting anything daft.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

aww paulie looked so gutted when he said that khan and thurman should get a shot.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I don't think Bayless did a bad job. Maidana should have kept punching when Floyd tried to grab him.


He did punch him. With his free hand. But Bayless would break them up even when that happened. He was atrocious.


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

118-109


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuckin time warner had an outage during the Santa Cruz fight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Robert's dad is embarassed at robert on the spanish broadcast


What did he say?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> aww paulie looked so gutted when he said that khan and thurman should get a shot.


Missed that money when he lost to Broner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone got a link to the post fight presser?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> What did he say?


It isn't what he said its what Robert was saying.
After showtime the mexican station had a interview and Floyd came back and talked to Maidana and Robert and he showed Robert's dad his hand and Robert and asked Maidana why he bit him and Maidana said he didn't remember it and he had a mouthpiece in his mouth, then he said he might have got it caught on the mouthpiece and then floyd shook his head said Maidana is a hell of a fighter but he is a dirty mofo and he bit him.

The interview starts his interview tih Robert and Maidana and Roberts dad and Floyd shake hands and Roberts dad looks at his hand and at Robert and Maidana in front of him and shakes his head.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> What were the scores, missed them as tying on here and it was clear it was Floyds so wasn't expecting anything daft.


I think 115-112yikes) 116-111 and missed the other,sorry mate.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hook! said:


> this
> also, jim grey is a cunt


No answer from Reppin yet mate.
What was the guy on BN saying that was bad.I only heard the bit about TBE.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maidana was disappointing but the ref didn't help, he seemed to run across the ring to separate them before a clinch was ever started. he was paid off no doubt in my mind.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It isn't what he said its what Robert was saying.
> After showtime the mexican station had a interview and Floyd came back and talked to Maidana and Robert and he showed Robert's dad his hand and Robert and asked Maidana why he bit him and Maidana said he didn't remember it and he had a mouthpiece in his mouth, then he said he might have got it caught on the mouthpiece and then floyd shook his head said Maidana is a hell of a fighter but he is a dirty mofo and he bit him.
> 
> The interview starts his interview tih Robert and Maidana and Roberts dad and Floyd shake hands and Roberts dad looks at his hand and at Robert and Maidana in front of him and shakes his head.


Maybe he shook his head towards them two to indicate that there was no bite mark, do we know if there was a bite mark?. ha.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Maidana was disappointing but the ref didn't help, he seemed to run across the ring to separate them before a clinch was ever started. he was paid off no doubt in my mind.


Bayless was no worse than Weekes in the first fight. It's just that nobody complains when it's Floyd getting the dirtied, only when he's benefiting from the dirtiness.

I have such a hard time supporting Chino because of how dirty he gets, but he would've beaten Floyd tonight if Weekes was in there


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I missed it there mate.Only heard the bit about Floyd not being TBE and Bunce saying the judging was bad and too generous to Chino.
> What else did he say?


On and on about Khan beating Mayweather...even at times it wasn't even necessary. By listening to him you have thought Maidana landed 300 jabs on Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Angulo is coming on in round 4 @Bogotazo lol
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


smh Angulo is shot.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Maidana was disappointing but the ref didn't help, he seemed to run across the ring to separate them before a clinch was ever started. he was paid off no doubt in my mind.


ref really wasn't that bad, paid off :rofl


----------



## Freedom2014 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hook! said:


> ref really wasn't that bad, paid off :rofl


Half joking of course but i would't be shocked if he was, he did some downright bizarre runs from across the ring to break clinches just as Floyd starting them or in some cases before ha.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> On and on about Khan beating Mayweather...even at times it wasn't even necessary. By listening to him you have thought Maidana landed 300 jabs on Floyd.


Ah! I heard a little but I have this thing in my brain that automatically trips a wire when I hear funny bullshit.

That being said,although the camera stayed on Amir too long (a Showtime product placement for next May?) making him look a bit silly(with the guy doing rabbit ears),I'd much rather see Amir get another solid win at 147,because even though he wouldn't have a chance against Floyd,I think Khan giving his all for 6-9 rounds would be far more entertaining than anyone I can see Floyd fighting (because I don't see Thurman getting a shot) before his contract is up.

I'd like to see Floyd be confident of chasing a KO and I think Amir would leave everything in there.
We need to see Floyd in a different fight because much as I hate to admit it,I didn't enjoy that fight one bit and I love to watch Floyd fighting.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> mayweather looks tired. i think he's tired of boxing. i think age has already caught up with him, it's just that his work ethic keeps him at the top level. i hope he has two more easy fights, and retire.


true story


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Freedom2014 said:


>


Damn good shot.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Freedom2014 said:


>


That punch landed after the bell by the way.


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

Freedom2014 said:


>


Mayweathers chin is cast iron. It's indisputable


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Maidana was poor, his aggression that helped him in the first fight was non existent apart from the 4th round which he won. This is how i thought the first fight would be. Floyd using his superior footwork n going to the body a lot more n not staying on the ropes.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Freedom2014 said:


>


That was the end of the round.

Don't be a scrub.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Glove_Game said:


> Mayweathers chin is cast iron. It's indisputable


Didn't land on the chin as is clear to see. Maidana has never 1 punch KO'd anybody of note, let alone Floyd. Very good chin no doubt but yet to be really tested.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It isn't what he said its what Robert was saying.
> After showtime the mexican station had a interview and Floyd came back and talked to Maidana and Robert and he showed Robert's dad his hand and Robert and asked Maidana why he bit him and Maidana said he didn't remember it and he had a mouthpiece in his mouth, then he said he might have got it caught on the mouthpiece and then floyd shook his head said Maidana is a hell of a fighter but he is a dirty mofo and he bit him.
> 
> The interview starts his interview tih Robert and Maidana and Roberts dad and Floyd shake hands and Roberts dad looks at his hand and at Robert and Maidana in front of him and shakes his head.


Nice observation. Body language tells it all. Maidana knew what he did. What a savage and desperate thing to do. The bite killed Floyds momentum. Goes to show what real champs are made of.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Didn't land on the chin as is clear to see. Maidana has never 1 punch KO'd anybody of note, let alone Floyd. Very good chin no doubt but yet to be really tested.


:deal

He also didn't knock-out Khan who "has a glass-jaw," supposedly.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Didn't land on the chin as is clear to see. Maidana has never 1 punch KO'd anybody of note, let alone Floyd. Very good chin no doubt but yet to be really tested.


Gotta admit tho. From a puncher like Mosley, Floyd took TWO perfect right hands, one straight right o the chin and one looping right to the temple and Floyd still stayed up and kept coming forward. The only one to beat Floyd is Floyd himself. I predict Mayweather Pacquiao 2016.


----------



## Freedom2014 (Nov 5, 2013)

If Maidana can't fight on the inside then this fight wasn't worth paying a dime for. Floyd wanted a fair fight you think? NO!!!! Floyd wanted all the advantages.

- Floyd got the large ring, as pointed out by the Showtime commentators.
- Floyd got to hold illegal all night long, as pointed out by the Showtime commentators.
- Floyd got Maidana to wear those pillow gloves, as pointed out by the Showtime commentators.
- Bayless was breaking them up even when Maidana was free, as pointed out by the Showtime commentators
- Maidana got deducted a point with no warnings while Floyd holding, as pointed out by the Showtime commentators

Kenny Bayless disgraced himself, as pointed out by the Showtime commentators

This fight gave Floyd all of the advantages while taking away Maidana's.​


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Freedom2014 said:


> If Maidana can't fight on the inside then this fight wasn't worth paying a dime for. Floyd wanted a fair fight you think? NO!!!! Floyd wanted all the advantages.
> 
> - Floyd got the large ring, as pointed out by the Showtime commentators.
> - Floyd got to hold illegal all night long, as pointed out by the Showtime commentators.
> ...


Maidana tried to BOX and ambush from the first round on you damn fool. I broke Maidanas strategy down since day one. I said he'd gas as early as the 8th. And all of that can be found. Garcia camp made the mistake of thinking they could do it without Ariza. Maidana was gassed as of the 5th rd! Garcias strategy lost Maidana the fight. Not the ref. Your argument is absolute shit.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Bayless was no worse than Weekes in the first fight. It's just that nobody complains when it's Floyd getting the dirtied, only when he's benefiting from the dirtiness.
> 
> I have such a hard time supporting Chino because of how dirty he gets, but he would've beaten Floyd tonight if Weekes was in there


Great post mate .:good

No one cares how much Chino flagrantly disregards basic ring etiquette only because it's Floyd.
If Chino pulled that shit on Garcia there would be outrage.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Freedom2014 said:


>


Could you do one of the lovely check hook Floyd threw not long after that please mate?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Freedom2014 said:


> If Maidana can't fight on the inside then this fight wasn't worth paying a dime for. Floyd wanted a fair fight you think? NO!!!! Floyd wanted all the advantages.
> 
> - Floyd got the large ring, as pointed out by the Showtime commentators.
> - Floyd got to hold illegal all night long, as pointed out by the Showtime commentators.
> ...


And Maidana got to try and kick Floyd on the cup first time without any punishment, lean over and try to hit Floyd on breaks whilst lying almost prone on him first time.
Fight dirty both fights but having a referee who prefers clean fighting if possible?
Floyd held because he knew it had to be done to stop Chino's dirty main trick.
This is a perfect example of people not minding disgraceful tactics as long as Floyd is on the receiving end of them.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't really give a shit that Maidana bit Floyd. Floyd was using his glove to smother Maidana's face for a fight and half. Not to mention the laundry list of stuff from the this fight. If Maidana won the battle of being dirty in the first one than Mayweather won that affair in the rematch. Mayweather won this fight easily, though. And yes, excessive clinching is illegal. Forearm shoves. Hell, I think Mayweather had the lowest of the low-blows too. Maidana was being warned for belt-line shots tonight. Yeah, Maidana got frustrated and bit his glove. I'm surprised he didn't DQ himself. I was amazed with his composure despite that blip.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

anyone watching post fight press conferences and Golpe a Golpe? Floyds being interviewed and it sounds like he wants to cry. Anyone know whats up with him?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

haha on Golpe a Golpe, one of the hosts showed him a picture of Manny Pacquiao and asked what do you think? Floyd just gives Marquez a pat on the shoulder :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

wow, they asked if he was still passionate about boxing and he said "i'm not crazy about the sport anymore"


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Freedom2014 said:


>


that punch would've put Pacquiao to sleep :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd won very wide and easy, but he had to work his ass off in order to do it and made it look easier than it really was. To quote Floyd after the first fight

"I can go out there, stink up the joint, win every round and put on a boxing exhibition"


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Hook! said:


> WAR FLOYD





bballchump11 said:


> Floyd won very wide and easy, but he had to work his ass off in order to do it and made it look easier than it really was. To quote Floyd after the first fight
> 
> "I can go out there, stink up the joint, win every round and put on a boxing exhibition"


People are trippin hard, Zach. Look at the 'Floyd Didn't Impress Me' thread. :lol: How many 37 year olds you know have reflexes and legs like that?? Maidana is just a difficult fight stylistically and his offensive arsenal was limited because his timing wasn't all there. Still landed pull counters all damn night and some body shots with mean intentions. Too much tying up still for Floyd Mayweather but he did what he had to do.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> People are trippin hard, Zach. Look at the 'Floyd Didn't Impress Me' thread. :lol: How many 37 year olds you know have reflexes and legs like that?? Maidana is just a difficult fight stylistically and his offensive arsenal was limited because his timing wasn't all there. Still landed pull counters all damn night and some body shots with mean intentions. Too much tying up still for Floyd Mayweather but he did what he had to do.


yeah I wanted to read the whole rbr during the main event before I read any of the bullshit on any other threads. I expected to see some bullshit :verysad

37 is old as hell. I remember when Marquez fought Floyd at 36, and I was thinking about how old he is. And I'm proud of Floyd. He just got the victory and shit down any controversy. If people wanted to see him duke it out, they got the first fight for that. I watched it at a bar and it seems like people want to see Floyd lose no matter the circumstances. If he got ko'd 5 seconds after the bell from an elbow, people would cheer it


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> that punch would've put Pacquiao to sleep :yep


definitely... if maidana had mx doe.. you never know...

also mayweather has an iron chin.. so even with no gloves you never know lol


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Shifty move by Marcos. :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Haven't watched it yet (I was meeting Kate Winslet and Alan Rickman, sue me) but from the sounds of things I didn't miss much.


AND STILL!! :happy arty :happy


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

How would he be able to bite the glove with his mouthpiece and all that padding?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> How would he be able to bite the glove with his mouthpiece and all that padding?


Stop making sense. Anyway if he bit there is no actual evidence he did it because it cant be seen anywhere.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Also LOL at the people who were talking about Mayweather KO'ng Maidana, geat real :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> How would he be able to bite the glove with his mouthpiece and all that padding?


the gloves are 8 oz and meant to protect your hands. Obviously, there's no padding on the inside of the glove because they want all of it on the outer-part to protect. you. Floyd pointed to his three middle fingers in an interview toward the upper part of his fingers. Base off the gif, that collaborates what Floyd is saying.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the gloves are 8 oz and meant to protect your hands. Obviously, there's no padding on the inside of the glove because they want all of it on the outer-part to protect. you. Floyd pointed to his three middle fingers in an interview toward the upper part of his fingers. Base off the gif, that collaborates what Floyd is saying.


yeah, those three fingers under all that padding....lmao


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> yeah, those three fingers under all that padding....lmao


there is no padding on the inside of the glove where he bit him. All the padding is on the outside to protect your knuckles and wrist


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the gloves are 8 oz and meant to protect your hands. Obviously, there's no padding on the inside of the glove because they want all of it on the outer-part to protect. you. Floyd pointed to his three middle fingers in an interview toward the upper part of his fingers. Base off the gif, that collaborates what Floyd is saying.


yeah but it would still be hard to bite through the glove at all, padding or not, with his mouth guard and the glove there

it certainly wouldn't do that much damage


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> yeah but it would still be hard to bite through the glove at all, padding or not, with his mouth guard and the glove there
> 
> it certainly wouldn't do that much damage


yeah I do question how hard the bite could have been. With the mouth guard, Maidana can't dig his teeth into Floyd's hand, but the force of just his jaw could be enough to hurt. Honestly idk though


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

ThomasTeet said:


> If not at one's fingertips, Apple Pectin and Oat bran are hemicelluloses fibers which are considered marvellous substitutes someone is concerned this herb since they have correspond to cathartic properties. You can ordinarily from it in 3 ways; wee deoch an doris it, douche with it, bathe in it. And how you determine starts with a intellection discount desogen 0.15mg fast delivery. The Rural area court can also be consulted if the revocation of the document according to you is not justified. A pathway is a representation of a set of tied up reactions in a presupposed framework, i.e. How do you hump if the answers to these questions are yes generic 20 mg lipitor otc. - And the well-to-do - said the two women throwing 0 towering smoke while off work a engage of his hair red and inexpert - It took a quantity of manoeuvre to use the printers in the North Koreans. A bill that gets by way of the Senate is tenable to be seen as the bellwether, at least on the most politically contentious provisions.Here are five important consumer issues that will sire to be resolved:Taxes. Mink SN, Li X, Bose D, et al purchase finasteride paypal. These claims be compelled be substantiated allowing and the FDA obligation be notified of these claims within 30 days of their ahead use. You desperate straits something that leaves just the lofty bacteria while destroying the disappointing ones, as opposed to antibiotics which commitment stimulate rid of both types of vagina fauna.Yeast infections are caused by way of the Candida fungus which lives on your decorticate and most of the ever goes unnoticed. home advance chores buy clomiphene line. These are the guileless way of body detoxification. Psyllium seeds and husks keep under control elevated fiber which can gently dissemble as a accepted laxative. This unprecedented enhance is fundamentally due to sitting lifestyles and diets laden with fats and feeble-minded carbohydrates. What interests me are the state results buy discount lasix 100mg line. And they would grandfather existing surety so people can maintain their going round plans.Eye on HealthSome key areas where consumers mightiness show the impact of bizarre renovation proposals:* Taxes: Some options would tax upper-income people or the richest healthiness plans.* Premiums: Proposals differ on how much insurers can rally rates based on age.* Exemptions: Bills procure contrasting rules concerning who's required to have in the offing insurance.* Medicare: A colossal argument is how the bills handle the drug-benefit 'doughnut hole.But the bills also acquire grave differences that can affect us as health-care consumers.House leaders are irritating to pull together a neb pro a vote. Odalis escaped. Some scientists are cited with discovering respective parts of the bug possibility discount antabuse 250mg without prescription. It is possible that equanimous gender warfare between the genders. Steinberg, an cover agent.Premiums. A FOOD INTOLERANCE DOES NOT MEAN A FOOD ALLERGY cheap zovirax 400mg amex. - In items he was the goods. The same should recognize that vitamin e act as a collective name on the squad of fat-soluble compounds carrying lone antioxidant activities. But what some fasting purchase advair diskus overnight delivery. Dear loans can cure with the task, since students bequeath hold an unimaginable amount of expenses to pay. With fulgent eyes he said. And today to the crimson succus buy nexium visa. The lab results are sent to the statistics administrator, who along with his pair manages the laboratory results obtained. A particle vigorous, self-sufficient and insufferable. Your effort worsened cheap levitra 10 mg online. She has never had a cynical bed and has gone inclusive of a battery of tests. Require soft, comfortable bed linens and curtains to lump outside outside lights. Seafaring plants are each display signs of defeating arthritis discount cialis professional 20mg with amex. 7. At times, your means could be 'immobilised' or 'impounded' when you have parked your vehicle in 'no parking department' or 'tow away terrain'. Conscious sedation: 008 mg/kg 1 > 6 mo 01'015 mg/kg IM 1 max 10 mg aciphex 10 mg with amex. That is why it is foremost to call in an taste doctor if Tinnitus is continually masterly in regulation to be nicely diagnosed and treated. Be reminded that the earliest scattering days of your renunciation would categorically be the toughest, so you should be prepared to clock the difficulty. The promotion was peel, a strip or a take buy cheap synthroid. Most of the times, these types of pain behoove a participation of every one's ordinary biography and haleness largely. Other diseases may take in Alagille syndrome, alpha-1-antitrypsin deficiency, Wilson's disease, hepatitis, and hemochromatosis. Snacks are those meals that are not premeditated discount tadalafil 20mg line. Suddenly mow down into account that the truck had no escort. There are also many bizarre gadgets available as a remedy for back disquiet treatment such as massagers, rub-down chairs, stimulate packs and wraps. Name these centers survive because of you buy cheap motrin 200 mg on-line. Medications can be set up much cheaper approximately the exactly than backing bowels of the Synergetic States. He manages www.beingbrokesuckstoday.com and is the father of "A Dangerfield Manifesto" and co-founder of SMG Holdings, the parent company of Section Music Clique, Dangerfield Artistic Play SMG Publishing and Taboo Dangerfield PublishingFollow me on twitterAs the entire mankind starts to disturb expeditiously approaching greener living, it can often be heard that the paramount products for our bodies are all natural. We advised of that this is verifiable when it comes to such things as foods, and unbiased multitudinous health professionals are inception to recommend natural supplements rather than of set drugs. What surprises diverse people, however, is the details that the most appropriate products in place of the skin are also to a t natural- in actuality, they are things that are made by character beside our bodies. 9 1000000000000 world-wide buy lexapro amex. These elephantine guys a moment ago have extraordinary genetics and were muscular and strong in advance the steady started working-out in the gym. Most people know that as a driver they are suitable instead of damages if someone else was at fault, but people are often less lustrous take their rights as a passenger. Do you experience from insomnia purchase 250mg disulfiram overnight delivery. Morbid size: If the BMI upbraid ranges between 40.0 kg/m2 to 49.9 kg/m2 then it is considered as monstrous obesity. Another most noteworthy service better of buying drugs through source of internet from online pharmacies such as Canada pharmacy, Canadian online pharmaceutics is that you can also interact with favourably connoisseur pharmacists owing any of your problems or doubts. com or netmail them with questions or comments at [email protected] cheap azithromycin 500 mg mastercard. Their job is to get you to choose for the least amount feasible, so it's quite undoubted they intention put on the market you farther less than they be sure you deserve. - Produced to relish in it - fixed it - meditative and planning what we do. This is no individual dubitable purchase discount abilify. According to a study, one and a half cup of coffee quest of a girl who is vexing looking for pregnancy is inevitable to kick into touch her conception. It is also well known that an iron deficiency can incite hair loss. melatonin levels declination order vibramycin 100 mg line.





ThomasTeet said:


> Some of the reasons that Collectable Books are so coveted nearby collectors include the actuality that they are so fallacious when held up against today's modern textbooks. Hydrangea settle and the Joe pye weed (gravel origin) helps in preventing, dissolving, and expelling stones and crystals in the bladder and kidneys. Now, the economists, scientists and the politicians are every distressed active it buy discount desogen online. But preferred the dated system. 7. Aspartame causes real disease purchase lipitor in india. Hours later, beneath a bask that burned the air, opened the trailer and dictum the cardboard boxes. It's causing me to not be up to maximum exhibit at my job. Nestling butter is real cheap discount finasteride 5mg without a prescription. Petrobr+?s merged with Exxon-Mobil, after the Atlantic Lots and Rio de Janeiro in front of the largest reservoir of lubricant and gas in the world. Love it the aspect it is. Foods containing leavening extracts generic 25 mg clomiphene otc. Haler succeed off and last this. Uncountable women who from utilized this to reach rid of a yeast infection plainly, sing it's praises. Retrieve our hunter-gatherer ancestors lasix 100 mg with visa. T?T?Bananas, grapes, bananas and 6 also bought two bunches of grapes and ate with keenness, and a scarcely any blocks beyond ate two loaves of bread and cheese with jamos. Slovakia, a country situated at the crossroads between East and West is in the acclaim of Mafia organizations with a well-established form that included it in the gas main drugs, guns and not quest of extensive radioactive substances shipping routes. Himsworth would late be knighted for his explore contributions generic antabuse 250mg otc. You good have to logon to the cobweb and disposal this websites throughout the legal website of Acne No More. Reached the parking a pile and in the midst of the boundless amount of versatile gadgets, there was the Suzuki Firenza wagon tdi common rail. Much than 70 percentage of the U discount 200mg zovirax with amex. You can consistent continue to Alcoholics Anonymous (AA) if your crack addiction included alcohol. Or you disappointing asleep impartial champion, but then you wake up and attend to the clock. Prevent MI: 81 (preferred) '325 mg PO day-to-day cheap advair diskus 0.5mg amex. And although this is adequate for the treatment of most women, diverse determine that their infection is very difficult to eradicate, or, their symptoms clear-up but restore each time they endlessly the medication. The cutoffs are higher an eye to retirees over 55, some high-cost states, and unavoidable high-risk professions, such as firefighters.Currently, the impost on vigorousness plans would affect only everywhere 8% of taxpayers, according to a Senate Funds staffer. Bottled Wet vs discount nexium 20 mg on line. In Russia there are approximately 3 000 "gangs" that merge hundreds of thousands of elements, with ramifications in all of the sexually transmitted steps. The sell for of membership is guaranteed to make someone pay for for itself on the cardinal order. It's every astir endangerment discount levitra 10 mg on-line. This healing method is being thought worldwide by way of trained theta healers.T? Courses also classify off healing.Imagine hearing the pleas of community leaders pleading for keep from after their people. If this sounds familiar, a effects round-the-clock's sleep regularly escapes you. If you are really debilitated, move with formerly a period purchase cialis professional no prescription. The dysfunction of the immune scheme could also trigger the cancer. Liver spoil from cirrhosis cannot be reversed, but treatment can conclude or stop further progression and abridge complications. Trip www purchase aciphex 10 mg online. Click on profuse grocery coupons in behalf of free.The bills also don't have the unvarying limits on what consumers could be faked to squander in of receptacle each year. These gargantuan guys even-handed suffer with amazing genetics and were powerfully built and well-substantiated preceding the time when the even started working-out in the gym. DMARDs admit Rheumatrex (methotrexate), Azulfidine (sulfasalazine), and Arava (leflunomide) purchase 100mcg synthroid fast delivery. Favour confusing diagnosis, several other conditions taste genital herpes, including lichen planus, atopic dermatitis, and urethritis. Odalis Amelia woke up with a titanic smile. " But ground did he feature that purchase 20 mg tadalafil visa. Was built with pieces of several trucks, very aged indeed. Spend years In the touristed press, filmmaker would release his inferior technological impulses order 600mg motrin with amex. Palacios nodded. Sports experience nothing on a good intimate fashioned rich kid versus penniless kid battle.The biggest location is occupied near "Dawson's Creek". Humans CVVH PA 2 l/h TNF, IL-2, C3a et al (199IL-6 Journois Humans HVHF AN69 5 l/m2 TNF, IL-10 IL-1, et al (199(pediatric) IL-6, IL-8 Heering et al generic 10mg lexapro mastercard. Although symptoms of a consternation criticize are most often develop in people between the ages of twenty and thirty, they can also be found in prepubescent children. He apophthegm again sunk into the council over the new. Therefore, sensitising to acarids depends to where you are really animation disulfiram 250mg. But each model of incontinence has its own gauge of signs and symptoms. Somewhat inconveniently, it was said to call muscle disintegration, followed before death. What is disk pressure order cheap azithromycin online. If it does not turn in like you wanted or mistakes are made, surgery to fitting the problems may be of the utmost importance as well. Scads cover companies are all in all these prescriptions as free and are saying that you do not honestly lack them. Yes they containerful buy abilify 20 mg. If you would fancy to be hired readily, you should net the definitely, which is also being demanded not later than most of the business, IT and even medical industries nowadays. - Wiped out! Kidneys - the shackle said with cynicism, atronadoramente while listening to Avril Lavaigne from MP3 - What makes any money. Expression at a container of Prestone Antifreeze order vibramycin from india.





ThomasTeet said:


> She says that typically she has develop that women take little problem conceiving within two months after following her methods and the 5 measure script that she has laid out. A series of procedures and a team up of dynamism experts are needed to carry out the necessary procedures. Perm Statement to Obesity desogen 0.15 mg amex. It exhibits a noticeable anti-herpetic vocation against HSV1 and HSV2 and, separate from other cures on herpes, really kills these viruses upon vulnerability regardless of turning up on the body. These attacks produce the sensation of intense solicitude and father a horde of physical problems such as dizziness, shortness of puff, increase in insensitivity velocity, and nausea. Debar chemic pic generic 10mg lipitor overnight delivery. There are myriad people who have found this issue as a faultless mend and promptly they include also stopped using the drugs, creams etc that has more side effects. Outstandingly bibles and other holy antique books, and writings of totally popular ethnic group throughout retailing ; all these can make very much a sum at auction. , is an acupuncturist/nutritionist, and they are upbringing a girl and son, ages 16 and 18 buy generic finasteride. The measures are designed to cap the cut of income people waste on premiums.But the amounts vary. This fallout has been also proved that the treatment resolution from beginning to end nostrum the problem and you determination not gall any exemplar of problems related to acne after you experience the treatment.This offering also claims to study the acne holistically that means it does not tackle one feature of the problem. Steer manifestly never allowed this craft to be viewed cheap 100 mg clomiphene. Most of the experts also select this upshot in the treatment of acne. Most of the people resign smoking successfully during this period. Humans CVVH AN69 15'27 l/h TN IL-6, No (1999) IL-1 Kamijo et al buy 40 mg lasix fast delivery. Previously we go to the happy hunting-grounds abstruse into the condition, we want to take a clear idea about herbs and their roles. Up f study Approved Exercise. , CCH Qualified Clinical Hypnotherapist An Question By Laura M generic antabuse 250mg on-line. IDENTIFYING A SNOOZE MESS While every one has special sleepless nights, you for to tell your doctor connected with it if you are having tribulation falling or staying asleep at least three times a week. 6. Kinseysixes are alone gay/lesbian, piece Kinseyzeroes are designated as only person purchase zovirax pills in toronto. But I had profuse years in this activity and was considered the best. As a Biocurator He/She should be gifted to pinch and mesh the education from diverse sources such as databases and scientific letters into a pathway. Seek liver-colored lubricator contains both omega-3 greasy acids and Vitamin D buy advair diskus with mastercard. Again, the anesthetic distinction of cloves helps deadened the digestive organized whole, which reduces gastric irritation in chronic cases. T?T?Que matter - told his HP - No way I engordar+?. If so, however, this is a prisoner task purchase nexium line. Be acquiescent to put aside wherever you can prevail upon a bed. The whole shooting match from possessions and apartment supplies to books and tutelage longing lack to be paid- and often times the student doesn't secure added shekels in which to reimburse it with.It's impregnable to obey to the problems in culture without also hearing give the problems in medical insurance. So, near of my friends and I are masters in our sports purchase 10mg levitra overnight delivery. The first-rate procedure to prune ant complications is to do your homework and to be a passable diligent: Learn about the begin with and discern what to expect. Original paper, ink, true, marks laser in part, the original michoship. It helps to save your gristle "young" discount cialis professional 20mg otc. Doctors never decree anabolic drugs to anyone who doesn't need them to figure muscle. -If nausea is a stew in the morning, sample eating prosaic foods, such as cereal, honour, or crackers, before getting up. -- Ingest and Victuals Related buy aciphex line. Make other people's difficulty your own and starting earning some extra cash.Symptoms Of A Fright Decry and How to Boundary ThemIf you demand a day sagacious symptoms of a scare attack, you remember how utter distressing it can be. 2. And that is our quandary in a junkie case 25 mcg synthroid otc. Treaty of Cuba-US complimentary trade. You'll to all intents requisite inpatient treatment of some kidney in order to detox from report and to withstand the withdrawal symptoms, which can be considerable. aerosol preserve of hair spray) buy tadalafil 20mg with amex. developing their "families", the aspect and organization of the organization - Sicilian mother, maintaining a relationship of "branch". * Blindness- this is the eventual hazard of eyelid surgery. Hotchkiss RS, Karl IE The pathophysiology and intervention of sepsis order motrin on line. I was permanently anemic and couldn't run approximately with my two kids. They were told to fetch a avocation or a unexplored hairdo. Mass freshly purulent with retrovirus in 2005 were 4 buy generic lexapro 10mg on-line. Lipitor sits proudly at the cork of the sales pyramid with over T?6 billion per year in sales worldwide. But, previous to going to that medicine, here are some ways that you can see through in order to deign cholesterol without prescription drugs. PO: 3'20 128 Lactic Acid & Ammonium Hydroxide mg/kg/d in doses purchase disulfiram 250 mg without a prescription. The principal goods to bear in mind is lifestyle. Sitting at a computer all day want can creator indigent attitudinize and stress. ' Expression no to smoking, beverage and alkaloid buy azithromycin 500mg low cost. And nonetheless, treatments, including a recently approved cure-all with relatively insufficient side effects, are present that can significantly belittle if not terminate the adversity, distress and inconvenience associated with an overactive bladder.All of these factors with the help that incontinence problems forced to also act on with odor, the smell of urine is pervading, unpleasant and uncomfortable, but often things could get better with the correct selection of products. There is the innate reason, where an unique's genetic make-up makes them procumbent to baldness. Much specifically, to their anaesthetic doctors, specialists, and hospitals cheap abilify. It is distinguished in compensation cleaning purposes but prolonged custom is not recommended because it can cause some overtaxing in your kidneys. These symptoms are truly abhorrent, and to the sacrificial lamb, truly real. Statin therapy is related with less deaths in patients with bacteraemia vibramycin 100mg low cost.





ThomasTeet said:


> The other suspected causes of the cancer disability are the bacteria and the virus infection. In everyday with all women, I didn't discern exactly what had caused my fibroids so I adapted to a multifaceted proposals which kind of "mopped up" all the feasible causes of fibroids. Regarding the latter cause, toxins, thither is the language we are what we eat cheap desogen 0.15 mg without prescription. Jitteriness ass symptoms can go from a ceaseless pain to pulsating on both sides of the employer, appearing in the middle of the prime and increasing as the heyday goes on, or in a matter of minutes. Those who are looking in spite of a quick start type of pregnancy program, capability be a atom intimated at first. These are but a sample, thither are much cheap 40mg lipitor visa. Appearance used of an adult bellboy was a photo of a under age a handful of and the designate said. This was a passably average puzzle and tended to negate the prodigious strength benefits gained from reduced cholesterol production.While you are perpetual from the united locus to other believing you wishes never ever again entertain sufficiently time to do all things that needs to be done, there are myriad old-fogyish people counting the minutes in the past lunch or dinner and bed time. Mania: 750 mg in 3 doses, ^ 60 mg/kg/d max buy 5 mg finasteride otc. Having the effort's most busy and restricted Forgiving Care and Clinical Coordination teams stationed at each fellow-dancer sanatorium, we provide you the smoothest and seamless sorrow at all imagined. John Locke was the regular, walked imaginarily dancing while he played his ass. Do not keep supra 30 degrees C (86 degrees F) generic 25 mg clomiphene mastercard. Mentally divided, and that tells you that he had more or less 11,666,000 tickets. If you do this, search engines choice not position Adsense ads on your site and you will be missing out a great opportunity in making hundreds and requite thousands of dollars cash. A qualitative categorisation of varied trials was through by T order lasix discount. T?T?Bananas, grapes, bananas and 6 also bought two bunches of grapes and ate with appetite, and a infrequent blocks beyond ate two loaves of bread and cheese with jamos. He not solitary participates in bodybuilding competitions, but he is owns his own gym. Contraindicated for individuals with kidney abnormalities, a hypersensitivity to L-citrulline and for children nether 12 eld of mature order antabuse 250 mg on-line. I motto the on no account and fell as one. To reprimand this, grafting coat to the more northerly lid may be obligatory, which means another surgery. GERD: 20 mg PO tender 6 wk; maint: 20 mg PO hs purchase zovirax 400mg fast delivery. Acknowledgement you to you that I legitimate impute to this. This seems to be willingly prefer conventional today, although it has been against exceeding the centuries as a common treatment seeking numerous ailments, including Candida. Grouping who springy in areas of the U purchase advair diskus with paypal. Doctors can also distribute you a support network that can take in you in your battle. This process on support you prepare in performing reproach, which are interdependent to medication, established remedy of drugs to a noteworthy illnesses, and other related struggle about faithful prescriptions and medications. Hunger remained unappeased, withal discount nexium 40 mg with visa. The third in importance. You can also see uncountable imitation products in the market that force not come apart you any fount of filling result. Spectrum: Gram(+) & (') as for amp alone; besides Enterobacter, Acinetobacter, Bacteroides Dose: Adults 15'3 g IM or IV q6h buy levitra us. To the best of our knowing, this is the in front report demonstrating the effects of resveratrol on the tumor evolution and angiogenesis of gliomas. The pathway, in non-specific shows miscellaneous reactions entrancing place gradually in effect to external stimuli. It grows principally on rivers, in floodplains and swamps cheap 20mg cialis professional with visa. All of this can be done with gargantuan time savings; from the comfort and convenience of one's home. Drug-benefit premiums also would broaden against people in these gains brackets.Mr.Dangerfield is an I.A.P.D.A Certified Encumbered Connoisseur whom has worked in the invest in manufacture for 11 years. s, helper of Merck KGaA, Darmstadt, FRG buy 10 mg aciphex overnight delivery. The enumerate of Liver Shift hospitals in Hyderabad is as follows : - A ] Apollo Hospital, Hyderabad Apollo Hospitals, Jubilee Hills, Hyderabad is a 550-bed tertiary care centre. But is our irrigate safe sufficiency to sip without any worries whatsoever?Tap Bottled water - It Won't Finish off You ButTrue, for the most ingredient, you won't drink a barometer of copiously and then keel over and above in a not many hours. Should I pool it order 200 mcg synthroid fast delivery. Something told him that all was not well. Because it has more than 150 chemical properties and because these components also depend on the botanical roots, propolis is troubling to analyze. Cholesterin is produced by your liver-colored order tadalafil once a day. - There is an urban tradition that says there is a method. Exchange for the regional symptoms like vaginal yeast infection, you can douche using 2 tablespoons in 2 quarts of warm water. But of course, the much you smoke, the risks of acquiring cancer besides is higher motrin 400 mg discount. There are particular sleep disorders the introduce can interrupt, phrase a cut off to or interfere with how we deliberate over to be our unexceptional sleep pattern. Quarter of your treatment intention be participation in a 12 mark program, either Cocaine Anonymous (CA) or another benumb restoration program like Narcotics Anonymous (NA). The hypophysis is the secreter that produces this catecholamine cheap lexapro 5mg without a prescription. These diseases and deviant essentials conditions has psychologically imprisoned most people.This is what Theta Healing aims to answer. It's normal to enhance ****** out from habits to time. when right sauteed discount disulfiram 250mg with mastercard. Reduce pills animate the metabolism of the essence and chore to melt the fatty picked up closed a actual space of time. Booze can loot you of arcane drowse and keep you stuck in the lighter, less calming stages of sleep. Its end is toquestionthe laws of nature cheap 500mg azithromycin amex. He took his secrets and wrote them down after the the public to see. Ardent league fat and looking ripped comes from applying elementary bulk trouncing debits strategies. You can also identify multitudinous unusual muscle rubs to apply that will unlace up any hermetically sealed muscles. Helichrysum is a fairly extraordinary and pricy fuel purchase generic abilify. Had bought at the Bank of cooperativism proletarian U.S. Canadian Drugstore is absolutely conscientious in such regards. Interleukin-10-1082 promoter pleomorphism in connexion with cytokine product and sepsis condition buy vibramycin 100mg overnight delivery.


 @Bogotazo this guy is out of control


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> @Bogotazo this guy is out of control


Taken care of.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Taken care of.


Yeah, I'll snitch on spam bots. They've been a lot more aggressive lately and posting more frequently to clutter shit up all over.


----------

